# [Slim] Xfce4 : Eteindre et redémarrer (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques semaines (suite à une mise à jour), je n'ai plus la possibilité de redémarrer/éteindre (boutons grisés) le PC depuis la fenêtre de déconnexion de XFCE si ma session est lancée depuis Slim. Je n'ai pas ce problème si ma session est lancée avec startx. Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'où vient le problème.

----------

## zyprexa

Dans slim.conf j'avais :

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

Dans xinitrc j'avais :

exec startxfce4

Que j'ai remplacé par :

exec ck-launch-session startxfce4

Je te conseillerais de vérifier login_cmd dans le slim.conf, et à défaut de carrément le poster

----------

## Neuromancien

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Dans slim.conf j'avais :
> 
> login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session
> 
> Dans xinitrc j'avais :
> ...

 

slim.conf :

```
login_cmd           exec ck-launch-session /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session
```

.xinitrc :

```
ck-launch-session startxfce4
```

----------

## Neuromancien

Problème résolu après remplacement de hal par udev/udisk.

----------

## Neuromancien

Depuis la dernière mise à jour (qui remonte à une semaine), je ne peux plus éteindre/redémarrer le PC depuis la fenêtre de déconnexion de XFCE : le bouton est actif mais je suis simplement déconnecté.

----------

## zyprexa

Même problème que Neuromancien : xfce + slim et je tombe sur l'écran de slim lorsque je veux éteindre. 

J'ai pas trouvé de traces significatives dans les logs

----------

## sebB

Je n'utilise pas slim mais startx et même probleme, je retombe sur le shell (xfce + gentoo stable).

Le problème est apparu depuis la stabilisation de xorg-server-1.10.2 (avec d'autres soucis d'ailleurs avec ma carte ati)

En downgradant xorg plus de soucis.

EDIT: je viens de voir  ceci

----------

## nuts

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Depuis la dernière mise à jour (qui remonte à une semaine), je ne peux plus éteindre/redémarrer le PC depuis la fenêtre de déconnexion de XFCE : le bouton est actif mais je suis simplement déconnecté.

 

j'ai le meme probleme avec GDM, je veux eteindre et je me retrouve juste deloggé

----------

## Neuromancien

Résolu avec le lien de sebB : installation de xfdesktop-4.8.2

Merci !   :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-857484.html

----------

## Neuromancien

 *k-root wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-857484.html

 

Non, c'est un autre problème qui se résout avec xfdesktop-4.8.2...

----------

## Fenril

Salut,

J'ai eu le même problème, mais je ne sais comment, un revdep-rebuild ou un emerge update, ou peut-être une des manips du elog a depuis résolu le problème en restant avec xfdesktop-4.8.1. Je vais voir si je peux trouver la solution qui a réglé mon problème.

----------

